# Tripe and bone



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I have found a good butcher in my area and good prices finally. My dog can't tolerate any poultry. I can do pork necks for RMB. He does well with pork and beef only. 
Any other RMB suggestions? Does homemade bone broth count towards the RMB? I do keep bone broth homemade on hand. 
Is tripe a substitute for Bone?
The butcher has tripe but not green. Not sure of the difference or how much tripe I should feed. I'd appreciate any help. 

He is 1 year and around 70 pounds. 

Any supplement suggestions? 
He did great on Darwin's premade beef. The lack of variety didn't seem an issue, but not sure over the long term. 

Thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, tripe doesn't replace bone. Tripe is the stomach of the cow, sheep or goat and green means in its raw state. The tripe many places sell is cleaned and bleached. That has no nutritional value. 

Can you get lamb or mutton? How about goat, rabbit or bison? Have you looked into emu (yes, poultry, but not like chicken or turkey)?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

The butcher I found slaughters from their own farm the tripe is in its raw state. Is what I was told, does that mean it should be Green? I'll be sure to clarify with the butcher. 
I'm looking for mutton.
I will ask about the other meats, but I think those won't come until July. 

Thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When my dog was going through kidney failure, I fed green tripe daily as it was highly nutritious and the calcium and phosphorus content was low. 
I added in baked, ground eggshells to add to the calcium level for his daily raw meal. He could not have bones due to the phosphorus level, which was hard for the kidneys to process.

I don't know if egg shells would be a problem, sometimes it is poultry in different form that can be a problem for allergies. Egg shells cooked may be tolerated? And a dog that is allergic to chicken can sometimes tolerate duck.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Your butcher is probably preparing/cleaning the tripe for human consumption. You would want the tripe just very gently rinsed. Chances are, if he doesn't have to go through the prepping, he may discount considerably. Also, since you have found a great source, ask him for all the parts that most humans won't eat. Trachea, spleen, testes, pancreas, eyes etc. 

I had to steel my own stomach to ask for these things and then actually feed it to my boy but a butcher who slaughters his own and willing to save what I call "the off cuts" for you is priceless imho.

Here is a YouTube link showing what a portion of raw tripe looks like 




I was able to get an entire stomach, cleaned and cut the portion myself. I did not bother grinding it, I just fed him manageable cut pieces. My boy loves it, actually loves any "off cuts" that I can get him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Egg shells are not a complete bone source so shouldn't be used for a healthy dog. Tripe is perfectly balanced with the calcium to phosphorus ratio but that would only be one portion of the meal so you still need to balance the rest.

You could buy bone meal. You'll need to find one that is all beef. KAL, NOW are both good brands.


----------

